# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  SD rooming in bez krevetica za bebu

## habibi

imaju li bebe svoje krevetice uz mamin krevet na SD ili je i dalje sve po starom?

----------


## ms. ivy

imaju. dobro dođe kad trkneš na wc.

----------


## puntica

imaju

mi svoj nismo koristili  8)

----------


## habibi

uf, sad mi je lakše! u onom bolničkom krevetu s kraterima sam jedva sebe smjestila!

----------


## pirica

> imaju
> 
> mi svoj nismo koristili  8)


ni mi svoj
a pošto smo bili nagurani u sobu naš je bio daleko od mog kreveta pa nam nije ni bio praktičan jer sam ja jedva hodala a još teže se dizala

----------


## habibi

ima li svaka beba svoj krevet ili je zajednički?

----------


## L&L0809

svaka beba ima svoj krevetic, pored maminog.

ali, da ne bi doslo do zabune, tako je na odjelu babinjaca. u slucaju guzve, ako nemate srece i smjeste vas na neki drugi odjel (npr.mene su smjestili na odjel cuvanja trudnoce), tada nemate krevetic za bebu, nego je beba cijelo vrijeme s vama na krevetu.

----------


## habibi

sad kužim odakle različite informacije

----------

